# clexane and pregnancy vitamins



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Hi

Please can you help? I am on clexane 40mg for APS ( also aspirin 75mg, gestone 100mg, folic acid 5mg) and i have always taken a pregnacy multivitamin Tescos one which has identical ingredients as Pregnacare. 
I notice it has vitamin k  and that this is involved in blood clotting. Should i take it or not? I am worried it will work against the blood thinners. Please help, i have my BFP and after losing 8 babies i don't want to do anything wrong!

thanks 

Rainbow x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi rainbowjo,

Congrats on the BFP 

To be honest you don't need to take extra vitamins in pregnancy so long as you are eating well & healthily. Generally though there is no problem in taking a multivitamin prep if you want to. The amount of Vit K within these tablets is nowhere near enough to reverse the effects of the clexane so you can take them both together if you wish to.

All the best  

Maz x


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Maz



Rainbow x


----------

